# Laimbeer going anywhere?



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

With the Silas firing in Cleveland, there is some speculation about Bill Laimbeer going there to coach. Will it be now, before the WNBA season, or after?

Any thoughts?

GEAUX LADY TIGERS!!! Win THE Tournament


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Bill Laimbeer loves Detroit too much, so I doubt he will coach in Cleveland. The opportunity to coach Lebron is appealing though. :whoknows: Who knows?


----------

